# O'Brein wants Kings job?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 



> According to said person, “Jim O’Brien doesn’t like most of the guys Billy brought in, and in reality he wants Billy’s job.” Now I’m not going to say that this is gospel, actually it’s nothing more than hearsay, but still it did make me say Hmmm.





> However keeping your second best player out for much of the second half in a close game does make me curious. Here’s what I see. O’Brien wanted Antoine Walker here in the worst way. Some rumors say O’Brien wanted King to trade him for Samuel Dalembert and Glenn Robinson. We all know that didn’t happen. But what is worse in O’Brien’s mind was that the Celtics got Walker and haven’t lost since the acquisition. Petty as it sounds, he’s probably saying, “I told you he would help.”


Couple Zingers huh?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

O'Brien might want the Kings job, but I doubt the Kings want him. Someone tell Obie to coach Slamball, because I think that's the only league his defense would be perfectly functional in.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> O'Brien might want the Kings job, but I doubt the Kings want him. Someone tell Obie to coach Slamball, because I think that's the only league his defense would be perfectly functional in.


I think it meant Billy King's job, not the King's head coaching job.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I think it meant Billy King's job, not the King's head coaching job.


 Yeah, you're right, my reading comprehension wasn't up to par last night.

If O'Brien was ever given Billy King's job, I'd seriously boycott this team, that would be a terrible decision. Could you imagine the players he'd put on the floor? :dead:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn I was scared for a second. Thought he wanted the Kings job too from the title.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Damn I was scared for a second. Thought he wanted the Kings job too from the title.


I wouldn't mind him going to the Kings as long as Rick Adelman comes here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought the same thing. Like Sacto isn't going to sign him.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Im starting to dislike OBrien alot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I had to make a catchy title 

-Petey


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

making that statements o´brien is starting to say´´hey guys i want to be the owner of philly if i dont i will leave this team´´.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Yeah, you're right, my reading comprehension wasn't up to par last night.
> 
> If O'Brien was ever given Billy King's job, I'd seriously boycott this team, that would be a terrible decision. Could you imagine the players he'd put on the floor? :dead:


Who woulda thought anybody would dread King losing his job at the beginning of the season?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Im starting to dislike OBrien alot.


You think I should make a group?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I remember the last coach that had that kind of power.

Anyone remember Ethimos Rithmius?

My general belief is that you gotta keep the coach and GM separate.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I stated how his coaching scheme at the beginning of the season would not fit the Sixers team at the start of the season much less now. I say fire him and roll out the red carpet and have Jessica Alba or somebody giving him a tour of the city. The man I am speaking of is Flip Saunders


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Who woulda thought anybody would dread King losing his job at the beginning of the season?


I'm not dreading King losing his job, I'm dreading the thought of O'Brien getting King's job. King did great by pulling Chris Webber out of the hat, but as far as I can see from what he's putting together, he still has no long term vision for this team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> I remember the last coach that had that kind of power.
> 
> Anyone remember Ethimos Rithmius?
> 
> My general belief is that you gotta keep the coach and GM separate.


And to think we traded a first round pick, in a trade to acquire Rentzias. I was the idiot who thought he was going to be good, I can't remember how it worked exactly, but I think we got that pick back in the Big Dog trade.

Man Efthimos Rentzias was a waste, he had the 19 foot jumper, but he was enough proof for me that the Sixers just assumed (like I did) that since he was an International player, he could play. That was such a terrible assumption.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> And to think we traded a first round pick, in a trade to acquire Rentzias. I was the idiot who thought he was going to be good, I can't remember how it worked exactly, but I think we got that pick back in the Big Dog trade.
> 
> Man Efthimos Rentzias was a waste, he had the 19 foot jumper, but he was enough proof for me that the Sixers just assumed (like I did) that since he was an International player, he could play. That was such a terrible assumption.


Thanks for the correct name, I couldn't remember how it exactly went, haha.

Yeah, he was a total scrub. PErsonally, I'm still upset over them drafting Larry Hughes over PP.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I'm not dreading King losing his job, I'm dreading the thought of O'Brien getting King's job.


If O'Brien gets the gm job, King would lose his job, so you're dreading King losing his job, even if only to Obie.



> King did great by pulling Chris Webber out of the hat, but as far as I can see from what he's putting together, he still has no long term vision for this team.


Korver, Green, Iggy, Dalembert. You know who they are? Those are the young guys that King refused to trade for CWebb. And KT's contract, even if you didn't like it, did establish a PF that would be steady for years. Besides, King did a pretty good job of realizing that KT isn't the type of person to slack off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> If O'Brien gets the gm job, King would lose his job, so you're dreading King losing his job, even if only to Obie.


No, if got rid of King for anyone else besides Obie I'm fine. King is a man of short term fixes, almost every trade he's made was as if the world would end tomorrow.



> Korver, Green, Iggy, Dalembert. You know who they are? Those are the young guys that King refused to trade for CWebb. And KT's contract, even if you didn't like it, did establish a PF that would be steady for years. Besides, King did a pretty good job of realizing that KT isn't the type of person to slack off.


So I say he has no long term vision and you list four players he didn't trade for Webber? Check a look at the Boston Celtics, Danny Ainge when he took over the team had a style of play he wanted, and he knew he wanted to get younger. In two years they are younger, faster, and a lot more talented than when he took over and they will be able to compete for years now. Not trading has nothing to do with the vision, sure he kept them, and that's good.. but sometimes the guy has to make moves to add to the core through the draft.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Check a look at the Boston Celtics, Danny Ainge when he took over the team had a style of play he wanted, and he knew he wanted to get younger. In two years they are younger, faster, and a lot more talented than when he took over and they will be able to compete for years now. Not trading has nothing to do with the vision, sure he kept them, and that's good.. but sometimes the guy has to make moves to add to the core through the draft.


You dont get any better than that. People laughed at Danny Ainge called for him to be fired and much worse and they cried when he got rid of Antoine but moving him allowed him to do other things to add to that young core and he has him back. That is what you call a tactician. Billy King doesnt have one Iota about how to be tactical.


----------

